# Herbs



## diybyann (May 3, 2018)

Hello everybody! A long time since I was there but I have a very important question for you because I know I can count on you! Next spring I want to make a herb garden in front of my house. I have some ideas how I want it to look like but I have doubts what herbs I cannot mix together. I want to grow basic herbs such as basil (but different varieties, I found a very reasonable pack on **** does it look okay?), thyme, rosemary, mint, coriander etc. I know that different herbs have different requirements of water and sun so could you help me? Can I grow them together? What shouldn't I mix? Waiting for your answers, it will help me planning!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Ann might consider searching companion planting for what goes with what information. I usually take that kind of info. with a grain of salt, although this past growing season I planted a basil where it has always done well but this past season did very poorly. It was companion to a banana pepper plant. shrug - shrug


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

For convenience's sake, we grow our herbs and peppers on the back deck either in floor pots or in rail mounted long planters. I have never had a problem with "cross breeding" on herbs. I don't see the need for several varieties of basil, however, unless your tastebuds can tell the difference. Mine certainly can't. I grew a few pots of basil this past season and it was quite prolific. Normally I make pesto of it and freeze it in ice cube trays, then dump it in seal able bags. This year I decided to dry it and bag it. 200 leaves of basil, once dried and crushed filled a normal prescription bottle  That's a lot of basil for such a small result.


----------



## craftedstars (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm compelled to do this especially now that we realize that it is best to have stock of our necessities in our home. Having herbs available at my backyard will definitely give me a lot of peace of mind. I want to grow different herbs for medicinal purposes too. Been reading a lot about plants as medicine. I can't see why not.


----------



## railroadjaden (Mar 20, 2020)

This is a great idea! Yes, plants are medicine. The people back then rely on them for cures and remedies, and they were okay.


----------



## Micaella (Apr 23, 2020)

I enjoyed reading your tips. I also plan to make a garden this year.


----------



## detroit48210 (Feb 21, 2019)

*Electrical dryer wiring*

delete


----------



## lizaparker (Jul 11, 2020)

You have tons of choices to make in setting up your greenery with herbs. However, I'd suggest add orange pekoe and Pepperomia in your green space. Both of these can grow together and can moderate environment.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Ann might consider searching companion planting for what goes with what information. I usually take that kind of info. with a grain of salt, although this past growing season I planted a basil where it has always done well but this past season did very poorly. It was companion to a banana pepper plant. shrug - shrug


 **************************************************
While Basil has always done well in the area it was planted, it and none of the pepper plants nor tomato plants did well in this planting. I've surmised from the appearance of root development the potting soil i purchased contained Nematodes.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You might try to find a copy of "Carrots love Tomatoes" . Contrary to the title is list a lot of plants that compliment each other and a some that don't play well together.


Most herbs do their own thing and cross pollination should / may only become a problem if you are growing more than one variety of the same herbs. 



Sometimes it does not matter unless you are saving seed. Tomatoes will cross pollinate but the current years crop is not affected. Saved seeds could be anything and you have no way of knowing what you will get.


----------

